# Model T goes Postal!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

In the beginning there was a Crayola panel delivery truck like Torby's (his pic) on clearance at a closeout store for $5.99 a couple years ago.










It was just a wee bit garish for me to use. Then I saw this Model A Postal van on feebay. 










Almost perfect for the outdoor public layout I've been asked to construct, but seriously out of my price range. But, wait! I already have that Model T, soooo.....


















The crank is a bit of brass wire and a paper strip. The driver is Fujimi from a kit, I couldn't find a pic of a 1920's postal uniform, so his is 40's style for now. I'm sure there are other errors as well, but I think it looks pretty good for a quicky repaint.










Total time? about 2-1/2 hours.... mostly waiting for one color to dry enough to start the next.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Been wondering what to do with mine...


----------

